
Ask HN: Will Facebook become another MySpace? - markrankin
I remember MySpace faded and Facebook emerged around 2006&#x2F;2007. Is Facebook following the same trajectory?
======
kcorpse
I remember people migrating from Myspace to Facebook over the course of
several years because Facebook was seen as the better alternative.

According to a quick Google search, Myspace peaked at about 76 million unique
visitors while Facebook can boast 1 billion active users.

Even if Facebook lost a quarter million people a day for four years straight
it'll still be more popular than Myspace at it's peak.

Facebook definitely isn't following the same trajectory but only time will
tell how and if their story will ever end.

------
shahocean
or Orkut!

